# Reversed lens macro pics



## M-a-r-K (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Mark. I came across this website while googling macro and photo.

I didn't see a macro discussion group soo I will post it here. more pics can be found here. blog.mdsign.nl

cheers, mark


----------



## Wozza (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats amazing. Brilliant focus, so sharp! Fantastic colours!


----------



## Buszaj (Oct 10, 2007)

how close do you have to be to an insect with a macro lens to get those kind of results?


----------



## TCimages (Oct 10, 2007)

this is a great shot.  What lens did you reverse?  Is this image stacked?


----------



## just x joey (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## M-a-r-K (Oct 11, 2007)

I wrote a little about my setup overhere . Also more photos on my weblog here


For Buzsaj... 52,5mm (yes I measured it 

For Tcimages...I used a 24mm lens. No stacking just one pic. I was lucky with the spot on focus.

thanks a lot all.

cheers, Mark


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 11, 2007)

That diffuser of yours is interesting! Something to copy (steal from you, heehee)... the only reversed macro photos I have ever taken in my life I have taken with the reversed lens HELD (with my left hand) to the opening in the camera, and my approaching into focus with my body movements (tiny, tiny movements, and the beating heart can ruin it all, or breathing, for that matter... :roll: ). But then I have also mostly tried it out on plants. They are less skittish than insects . 

You have obviously well SPECIALISED on the subject. Very nice outcome in most that you show on your weblog-site!!! Perfect outcome here, too! And the *COLOURS* ... ahhhh  !!!


----------



## M-a-r-K (Oct 11, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> That diffuser of yours is interesting! Something to copy (steal from you, heehee)
> 
> no problem..so did I
> 
> ...



thanks a lot. And yes I like macro a lot but not just macro. Here is a website with mixed bag photos.

cheers, Mark


----------



## TCimages (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, you've mastered a setup that takes an incredible amount of work with great results. 
I do think the razor thin DOF is taking away from some of your shots tho. 
Is there any reason why you haven't invested in a dedicated macro lens for better DOF and working distances? 

at any rate...great shots man! I tried this when I first started macro, it wasn't easy.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow. Not one there that I did NOT like.
Kept so simple in their composition, their effects are enormous. You do know how to work with colours, shapes, points of view, focus, exposure. Wow! Really, really good!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 11, 2007)

wow, those are great shots. You got my respect, cause that reversed macro stuff is pretty hard. And then to get so close to the little buggers. Good stuff


----------



## kelley_french (Oct 11, 2007)

I looked at your web site and all I can say is WOW. Very impresive.


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 11, 2007)

What an amazing closeup of the insect 

David


----------



## M-a-r-K (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, you've mastered a setup that takes an incredible amount of work with great results. 
I do think the razor thin DOF is taking away from some of your shots tho. 
Is there any reason why you haven't invested in a dedicated macro lens for better DOF and working distances? 

 I did. I own a tamron 90di with 2x TC and a kilfitt 90mm Makro kilar and tokina 90 f2,5 but all those can't go beyond 1:1 except the tamron with 2xTC that can do 2:1 

But I wanted bigger magnification in a small package. I ended up with reversing lens'.

DOF is always a problem if you go beyond 1:1 stacking is no option for me because of all the detail like hairs etc. Soo good angle and accurate focus have to do the trick.

cheers, Mark 

at any rate...great shots man! I tried this when I first started macro, it wasn't easy.


----------



## M-a-r-K (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks david


DPW2007 said:


> What an amazing closeup of the insect
> 
> David



thanks kelley



kelley_french said:


> I looked at your web site and all I can say is WOW. Very impresive.



thanks doenoe



doenoe said:


> wow, those are great shots. You got my respect, cause that reversed macro stuff is pretty hard. And then to get so close to the little buggers. Good stuff



blush


LaFoto said:


> Wow. Not one there that I did NOT like.
> Kept so simple in their composition, their effects are enormous. You do know how to work with colours, shapes, points of view, focus, exposure. Wow! Really, really good!



cheers, mark


----------



## Anubis (Oct 12, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## bazza (Oct 12, 2007)

Just looked at your work... 

You have mastered a hard technique.. Fantastic pics, all of them.

Well done..


----------



## M-a-r-K (Oct 16, 2007)

Anubis said:


> Amazing!



thanks a lot anubis



bazza said:


> Just looked at your work...
> 
> You have mastered a hard technique.. Fantastic pics, all of them.
> 
> Well done..



the technique is not that hard. I think the hardest part is to stalk the insects and make them stay put. 

cheers, Mark


----------



## bazza (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats true.

I too have made a diffusor out of a plastic milk carton and it worked fantastic...

Thankyou soooo much for this great idea.


----------



## M-a-r-K (Oct 17, 2007)

No thanks. I just passed the idea. Glad you find it usefull too.

cheers, mark



bazza said:


> Thats true.
> 
> I too have made a diffusor out of a plastic milk carton and it worked fantastic...
> 
> Thankyou soooo much for this great idea.


----------



## plastii (Oct 17, 2007)

M-a-r-K said:


> I wrote a little about my setup overhere . Also more photos on my weblog here
> 
> 
> For Buzsaj... 52,5mm (yes I measured it
> ...


 

Mark,

I love your site. I found lot of interesting things there but my macros are not even close as good as yours - great job!

Marek.


----------



## castrol (Oct 17, 2007)

Geez, no wonder my first attempt has no comments. This is just flat out fantastic.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy giant green bub!  Nice capture


----------



## M-a-r-K (Oct 18, 2007)

plastii said:


> Mark,
> 
> I love your site. I found lot of interesting things there but my macros are not even close as good as yours - great job!
> 
> ...





castrol said:


> Geez, no wonder my first attempt has no comments. This is just flat out fantastic.



Thanks!



ClarkKent said:


> Holy giant green bub!  Nice capture



Thank you too.

cheers, Mark


----------

